# TTs Official Info - Prices, Specs, Colours and more...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All info now found here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/news.php

Nick


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Â£33,380.00!! That's a lot of pennies!!!!! :?


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

And no more Dolphin Grey! What's the world coming to?!


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Less than I thought it would be.

Makes a toss up between a 3.2 with MR and a TT-S a bit more tricky. The TT-S certainly has a fair amount of standard kit.

Just need to see and hear one for real now.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Less than I thought it would be too ... just !

I had Â£34k in mind and with all that extra kit I reckon that is a very reasonable asking price.

Hmmm, looks like I will have to seriously consider this car after all.

Just need to find out realistic delivery timescale now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

The roadster with s-stronic, 19 inch wheels, satnav+ and any other colour other than black , red or white your looking at the best part of 40k on the road.
Add in bluetooth, folding mirrors , impulse leather etc and your well past that.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

No carbon emissions figures yet though, so we won't know which tax bracket it'll end up in - I'm guessing it'll be the top bracket.

Also, fuel efficiency looks good but realistically, if you drive it normally it won't return the figures quoted in the release documents.

One other thing that came to mind - all the options such as Nav Plus, pretty coloured seats etc. will be optional extras costing 4-figure sums...the costs will soon add up!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd claim victory on the price guessing but i knew in advance what it was. I'd not banked on the OTR.

Still unsure what to do, my spec is coming out expensive and im tempted to jump ship.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

If you were to spec a 2.0T and a 3.2 to the same level as a TTS how much would they cost OTR?

The difference would then be what you're paying for the S exclusive items (such as dodgy front bumper)! Bet if you spec a 3.2 with xenons and mag ride etc it would be very close on price.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about Meteor grey, is this a new colour or an existing Audi colour?


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

not had time to have a proper look, but it seems the S comes with a few decent items you'd spec on a V6 or T ... such as mag ride and xenons.

however, is there anything you'd still want/need to spec on TTS that would push the price up further? my spec'd up V6 is coming out at roughly Â£32K, what would the TTS end up costing with a few options? at a rough guess you could add a grand to the base price.

the V6 has a few things that the T doesn't, and if I'd bought a T I'd have spec'd some of them (like full leather and 18" wheels) ... some I wouldn't have bothered with (like heated seats) but are nice to have.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Also comes with V6 options + MFSW and extended leather. Cant work out what the seats are covered in. Appears in the UK you get two tone leather as std.

Options i've added are an extra Â£5175 make it well over 38k and thats Cayman money.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

At a glance the standard spec looks pretty much sorted, I think all i'll take is STronic  - oh and if I can some different wheels those new 'S' style wheels are complete shite


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

The 3.2 I have specced up with mag ride, 19" wheels and xenons comes to Â£33k

The TTS including mag ride, xenon's and exclusive 18" rims comes to just over Â£33k .. BUT the extras will retain some value in the TTS which is good.

The overall spec otherwise is in favour of the TTS I would say when you factor in the 'S' bits of kit, not to mention more power !

I think the base seats on the 'S" are an alcantara / leather mix aren't they ? ... yeah you may lose full leather, but you gain the extended leather package.

For anyone in the market to buy now & wanting to spec up a 3.2 like myself, this new addition is a real good option / alternative.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Also comes with V6 options + MFSW and extended leather. Cant work out what the seats are covered in. Appears in the UK you get two tone leather as std.
> 
> Options i've added are an extra Â£5175 make it well over 38k and thats Cayman money.


What options did you have in mind?

Mind you Â£38k is a lot of money for a 4 cylinder :?


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

I suspect that its going to be the wait that makes people go for the 3.2 or the TTS.....


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

the wait is not bad - I have been told early Aug 08. also all TT owners should receive a mail shot today regards the TTS


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Barryodoc said:


> the wait is not bad - I have been told early Aug 08. also all TT owners should receive a mail shot today regards the TTS


Yeah ... but who's gonna take delivery of a car in Aug ... so Aug will be Sept in reality !
I don't think I can wait 8 / 9 months for a TTS
Not when I could have a 3.2 from April / May onwards 8)
For early adopters of the Mark 2 I guess this would be an interesting proposition though ... or those with incredible patience


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Barryodoc said:
> 
> 
> > the wait is not bad - I have been told early Aug 08. also all TT owners should receive a mail shot today regards the TTS
> ...


Well i only have my TT 9 from weeks new so i have my deposite down and im just gonna wait and enjoy the car I have to it has to go.


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know whether to love or hate the TTS when I drive past one in the near future will I think I want one of those or will I stick with the V6!

Would there be a considerable jump in performance from a V6 to a TTS?


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

tyspy said:


> I don't know whether to love or hate the TTS when I dirve past one in the near future will I think I want one of those or will I stick with the V6!
> 
> Would there be a considerable jump in performance from a V6 to a TTS?


id guess it will feel more nimble amd return better mpg - or will it - What is the combined mpg for the 3.2 V's TTS


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Why no Avus Silver?

I checked the Colours post at the top of the forum and there is a non TTS as Avus is this only in mainland Europe?

If I could get it in Avus I will walk in to my Local Audi Dealer and stick a deposit down this afternoon...then Bye Bye me R32


----------



## Alfi Cat (Jan 11, 2008)

I've specced a coupe with the following options:

List Price	33380
Bose	475
Sat Nav	1650
iPod Connector	150
Auto Dimmin Mirrors	450
Tyre Pressure Monitor	75
19" Wheels	750
Metallic Paint	500
Nappa Upgrade	550
Total price 37980 

maybe I need to cut back with my option list!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

In all honesty, the TTS is the ONLY car in the TT range, which you could realisticly take as "stock" and not feel like you are getting a bare bones car.

It has plenty of extras included already & comes pretty fully loaded.

Extras like sat-nav (get a tom tom  ) Bose, dimming mirrors, leather upgrade etc etc are not really essentials are they, so I see the TTS as pretty good value for money and it will certainly retain its overall value better than a car loaded up with similar extras which were cost options.

The only extra i think I would seriously consider is the 19" alloy upgrade 8)


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

If you take a stock TT + extras (mix as you like,but I'll use mine) which is Â£29000 and take What Cars value @ 3years (63% of basic) you'll get about Â£16000.
Take a stock TTS,which has got most of the extras ,and do the sums again you get about Â£21000.
So you've made up your initall extra outlay.
TTS anybody??


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Having lived with the auto lights and mirror pack, I wouldn't want to be without them. Likewise, the parking sensors.

I'm going to have an aftermarket DVD sat nav unit fitted anyway so I'm not too fussed about that.

TPM balances out the switches so it's a 75 quid no-brainer.

I'm not bothered about leather seats in pretty colours as they'll only sag after a few thousand miles! Alcantara with contrast stitching would do me just fine.

Only vehicle tax (most likely to be top band - aka target for a shafting by the taxman), insurance (24, low NCB, wrong genitalia) and fuel efficiency would hold me back...and I suspect these may be the reasons why I'll sit tight and wait for the TT-RS. :?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I like it but could not wait and brought a 2nd hand Cayman S

but http://www.audi.co.uk/tts

is now live.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Do we know what the CO2 emissions are?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I wouldnt expect more than 25-30mpg from that engine. In the S3 if you use the power (reported to be around 270-300 as stock) and little difference to the TTS (air intake and exhaust) with a slight weight loss you could be looking at sub 20mpg.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

ezzie said:


> Do we know what the CO2 emissions are?


Apparently 188-194 depending on transmission.


----------



## BMW330Ci (Apr 7, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Do we know what the CO2 emissions are?


Co2 & MPG are here :-

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/new_cars/tt/tts/engine.html


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Prices in Norway seems to be a little more than expected (not released yet, but thats what the dealer says). The reason is that they (Audi Norway) from a policy point of view want to make it a little more expencive than the 3.2 - and our tax-system actually makes the TTS cheaper than the 3.2 if calculated from the "normal" import prices to Norway....

That was the bad news. The good news is that my dealer does not think they will sell so many TTS in Norway (and maybe non from them), but they are keen to have a showroom version with good specs for some weeks this summer.

And they are willing to give me a good price if I sign on for that one, and they "borrow it" for those weeks (locked and for viewing only.... :wink: ).

If we come to an agreement, I think a contract will be sign in just a few weeks time..... :lol:


----------



## yangliang (Jul 1, 2006)

Ultra-sporty quattroÂ® four-wheel drive for the Audi TTS

The quattroÂ® four-wheel drive system drive has been *specially* matched to the Audi TTS and now distributes the propulsive power between the front and rear wheels even more quickly. If necessary, the power can be distributed continously variably, with up to *100%* being guided to the *front* or *rear *wheels. This translates into a further improvement in traction and handling characteristics. The result is that the vehicle can for instance accelerate out of bends even sooner. The powertrain that has been uprated for the Audi TTS also ensures that the 350 Nm of torque are applied to the road with ruthless efficiency. The driving stability in all situations is correspondingly high.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Nem said:


> All info now found here:
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/news.php
> 
> Nick


Great news Nick. Sharp posting.

Here they quote _power-to-weight ratio of 5.1 kg/bhp (Audi TTS CoupÃ©)_ :!: but my brain hurts. Surely the whole point of "power-to-weight ratio" is that it's erm... power/weight *not* kg/bhp.


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

Its a better spec to price ration than I thought it was going to be - it certainly looks worth the money, but I got a 2.0 TT coupe on order for march delivery and I am happy I havent spent the extra 7K or so for TTS

It would for sure make it a difficult decision if I hadnt ordered it already.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Think i will be cutting my spec back.

@38k is a joke for a 4pot, Audi are not only bum loving me, they are asking to do my wife too.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you guys who already own Mark 2 TT's really think it is worth ditching your 2.0T's and 3.2's just because the TTS has come out.

Yeah its a great car and spec, but I am not so sure I would be salivating over it THAT much if I already had a perfectly good Mark 2

If you have a 2.0T then its a massive hike in price and if you have a 3.2 then you are going back to a 4 pot engine and the performance gain aint that great.

As a stand alone purchasing proposition to a new TT buyer its a great option to have on the table, but I am just a bit taken back by those who feel the need to trade-in their Mark 2's so soon for the TTS.

And then this does not take into account the massive loss of cash that will occur on changing a car so soon too


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If i'd just bought one - no.

I've had this one a year in march and the first one 6 months. By the time the TTS is out, my car will be 18 Months Old, i dont keep them more than 18months so timing is ok for me. (I wont take it until Sept).

The good thing is the TTS looks different and that will make it stand out from the crowd.

I might take a base model with the 19" Alloy upgrade, TPM and ipod and leave it at that. Would like to see a real picture of the std 18s on a car. (Not a fan of 19s and MR).

Other option is to wait for the RS next year, but based on the price of this, the RS will be about 42k and that hurts!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Do you guys who already own Mark 2 TT's really think it is worth ditching your 2.0T's and 3.2's just because the TTS has come out.
> 
> Yeah its a great car and spec, but I am not so sure I would be salivating over it THAT much if I already had a perfectly good Mark 2
> 
> ...


I just think that you can reach pretty much that spec for half the price on the car you already own.

I've ordered black leather recaro cs sportster seats for mine, (Pretty much the rs4 seats)cost 2k with heat elements and fittings.
With a dual miltek, remap and spacers im looking at just over 3k.
I'm not fussed about the led drl's, or the more ergonomic s-tronic gear shifter.

If i was to spec the tts to what i wanted its about 42k, and that would be about 12k on a trade in.

Not worth it in my case.

Worth it if you dont already own one though.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But you will get the money back on the TTS, you wont on a std TT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> But you will get the money back on the TTS, you wont on a std TT.


But theres nothing there for me to trade up to, plus i plan keeping my TTR for many years to come.
So resale isnt an issue in my case.
The only thing thats standard on that car i really like is the new dis.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Do you guys who already own Mark 2 TT's really think it is worth ditching your 2.0T's and 3.2's just because the TTS has come out.
> 
> Yeah its a great car and spec, but I am not so sure I would be salivating over it THAT much if I already had a perfectly good Mark 2
> 
> ...


Looking at money and common sense - I should not even be considering it :?

But I just quit driving motorcyckle after 21 years (a very sudden and not planned stop... :roll: ), and this will be just to "comfort me" for that..... 

And I have to use my money on something..... :wink:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Not over speccing the TTS is the key.

Can it be specced with body coloured mirrors I wonder, instead of the silver ones.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Can it be specced with body coloured mirrors I wonder, instead of the silver ones.


Just what i was thinking looking at the pictures of the red one...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Arne said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys who already own Mark 2 TT's really think it is worth ditching your 2.0T's and 3.2's just because the TTS has come out.
> ...


Buy a jetbike.
I've crashed 2 badly and the water does'nt hurt as much.
Unless you hit it really hard and snaggle a buoy.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Dealer has advised me 'realistic' delivery timescale of July / more likely August too, so a good proposition for Sept 1st delivery for you guys wanting to move on your early Mark 2's in favour of the new kid on the block ... let's hope you 3.2 v6 drivers take to driving a 4 pot again though


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:


> let's hope you 3.2 v6 drivers take to driving a 4 pot again though


Some of those who report they are considering it are a bit surprising given their previous comments....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't say it appeals to me much :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Other option is to wait for the RS next year, but based on the price of this, the RS will be about 42k and that hurts!


MMMmmmm RS-TT


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

BAMTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Other option is to wait for the RS next year, but based on the price of this, the RS will be about 42k and that hurts!
> ...


Carbon fibre wing mirror covers. Mmmmm. :wink:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wait for the diesel version! :wink:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Think i will be cutting my spec back.
> 
> @38k is a joke for a 4pot, Audi are not only bum loving me, they are asking to do my wife too.


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

Very tempting, considering the standard kit and the performance. Popped into the dealer at the weekend to make some initial enquiries and they said that they would be less keen on my roadster as a part ex compared to the coupe. I guess that means that they would make an offer around the 27-28k mark. :roll:


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have to say... I really really like it. To the point that when one pulls up beside me at the lights, my heart will sink.

HOWEVER, just done some back of a *** packet calculations, the car I would want (based on the ownership experaince of the past 9 months) would be as follows

TTS Roadser:
- S tronic
- Sympony
- Bose
- Bluetooth
- Parking Sensors
- MFS

(Xenons and MR all thrown in)

That comes out at a whopping Â£38385 - think of the other/2nd hand cars you could get for that!

From a LOTUS thinking perspective however, I could be tempted with one with no options for a back to Basics thrill machine.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> But you will get the money back on the TTS, you wont on a std TT.


When the RS comes out the TTS will be a standard TT!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

shamster said:


> Very tempting, considering the standard kit and the performance. Popped into the dealer at the weekend to make some initial enquiries and they said that they would be less keen on my roadster as a part ex compared to the coupe. I guess that means that they would make an offer around the 27-28k mark. :roll:


If you had a coupe they would say the opposite.


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

sico said:


> shamster said:
> 
> 
> > Very tempting, considering the standard kit and the performance. Popped into the dealer at the weekend to make some initial enquiries and they said that they would be less keen on my roadster as a part ex compared to the coupe. I guess that means that they would make an offer around the 27-28k mark. :roll:
> ...


Too right. Classic stealer trick.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

DUO3 NANI've ordered black leather recaro cs sportster seats for mine said:


> The sportster CS ones are not and cannot be heated due to the make up of the seat and they are slightly but sigificantly differenet and not sure on the fitting kits. I have the same ones in my soon to be picked up TT


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Fac51 said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > shamster said:
> ...


Get some practice in before the trade in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

robokn said:


> DUO3 NANI've ordered black leather recaro cs sportster seats for mine said:
> 
> 
> > The sportster CS ones are not and cannot be heated due to the make up of the seat and they are slightly but sigificantly differenet and not sure on the fitting kits. I have the same ones in my soon to be picked up TT
> ...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Some of the Recaro range can be heated just not those ones shame as there so bloody comfy


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

robokn said:


> Some of the Recaro range can be heated just not those ones shame as there so bloody comfy


I'll just turn the heating up Rob.
So glad you sold your TT, one of the nicest on the forum .


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just have the dilema of what next MK 2, S5, Porsche, AMG can't decide want something different and very quick looking at the ABT supercharger for a MK 2 looks very nice install and by the looks of it very well warrentied and by all accounts sounds like the devil incarnate


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

robokn said:


> Just have the dilema of what next MK 2, S5, Porsche, AMG can't decide want something different and very quick looking at the ABT supercharger for a MK 2 looks very nice install and by the looks of it very well warrentied and by all accounts sounds like the devil incarnate


Theres a black s5 down near me on the Gower.
Keep seeing it around, cant really miss it because of the glittery eye mae-up.
But i cant say i dont like the car, got a nice looking road presence.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sico said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > But you will get the money back on the TTS, you wont on a std TT.
> ...


You're missing the point of this car lark.
It gives me something to upgrade to next year


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm whats the best option depreciation wise

- trade in my TTR this year for the S model TTR 
- hang fire until the following year for the S or RS model then another 2 years for the R4?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Or TT S 2008-2009
TT RS 2009-2010
R4 2010


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Or TT S 2008-2009
> TT RS 2009-2010
> R4 2010


a gradual upgrade every year ... hmmmm 8)

In all seriousness though is it better to chop in my TTR this summer or next (bearing in mind I am doing 12-14k miles per year now!??)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its impossible to tell, we just dont know whats going to happen.

You could argue, you will lose more now as its newer
However you could also argue more cars will be around so that will drive down prices.

Its a hard one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

chilliman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Or TT S 2008-2009
> ...


Whatever car your in you'll be doing that mileage.
Personally i'd wait.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Actually, having just posted in Tosh`s "spec" thread that I won`t be getting the TTS due to not having had the 3.2 very long, it`s just occurring to me, that by the time it`s here in September, I`ll have had my V6 nearly a year.........

What was it somebody said about "gradual upgrade" ?.............


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

sico said:


> shamster said:
> 
> 
> > Very tempting, considering the standard kit and the performance. Popped into the dealer at the weekend to make some initial enquiries and they said that they would be less keen on my roadster as a part ex compared to the coupe. I guess that means that they would make an offer around the 27-28k mark. :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lol, this make me laugh.

When you are ordering the car its the best thing since the wheel or the invention of the remote control, but come trade in time its suddenly not.

However based on the sales of TTRs, i can see where the dealer is coming from. Maybe a hot summer will make all the difference??


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

VeeDubDan said:


> Â£33,380.00!! That's a lot of pennies!!!!! :?


not sure if the previous pages mention this but the coupe manual is Â£33350 (ish) - just quoted by dealer.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> When you are ordering the car its the best thing since the wheel or the invention of the remote control, but come trade in time its suddenly not.


Tell me about it...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, its been mentioned, but if you spec up a 20T with the options on TTS you get very close to the same number.

TT CoupÃ©

Engine/Trim 2.0 TFSI 200 PS 6 speed
Combined fuel consumption: 36.7 mpg
CO2-Combined emissions: 183 g/km 24,410.00

Exterior colour Brilliant Red 0.00 
Interior 
Seats: Front Sports seats 
Upholstery: Leather/Alcantara upholstery 
Seats pale grey, Dashboard black-black, Carpet pale grey, Headlining palegrey

Xenon Plus headlights with Adaptive light 975.00 
9J x 18 'Turbine' design alloy wheels 1,250.00 
Multi-function steering wheel 180.00 
Extended Leather package, coloured 450.00 
Audi Magnetic Ride 1,150.00 
Short Shaft 150.00

ROTR Price: 29,355.00

Add on top of that to level the specs
Lowered 10mm 425.00
Audi Exclusive leather 1900.00

By my math, that (above) Â£31530 FWD T is only Â£1670 less than the S.
So what do you get for your Â£1600? Quattro, 72bhp, and a more unique car.

My view is; if you are buying a T, and you are spending money on options you're mad not to get the S. Come trade in time the T is only going to be valued at the base price 25k. Where as, the S will be valued at its based price of 33k.

Thats my logic anyway, I very much doubt all will agree


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> So what do you get for your Â£1800. Quattro, 72bhp, and a more unique car.
> 
> My view is; if you are buying a T, and you are spending money on options you're mad not to get the S. Come trade in time the T is only going to be valued at the base price 25k. Where as, the S will be valued at its based price of 33k.


Put like that, it's a bargain!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> My view is; if you are buying a T, and you are spending money on options you're mad not to get the S. Come trade in time the T is only going to be valued at the base price 25k. Where as, the S will be valued at its based price of 33k.


To be honest, this is what I am beginning to think myself and am talking myself out of the 3.2 very quickly !


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Thats my logic anyway, I very much doubt all will agree


It is logical Captain...

Enough of your damn Vulcan logic! Some of us have just bought spec'd up TTs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Yeah, its been mentioned, but if you spec up a 20T with the options on TTS you get very close to the same number.
> 
> TT CoupÃ©
> 
> ...


logical math.
However, the 3.2 numbers come out a bit differently.

And,

Milltek and a very mild remap = Â£900 for very similar performance numbers.
Granted the fuel consumption differs but i doubt audi's fuel figures will add up on the tts when your making most of the 272 bhp.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just got the fuel efficiency figures for the TT-S coupe - 188 g/km for the S-Tronic version, 19x g/km for the manual (didn't ask about the roadster as I didn't care).

That puts the TT-S with S-Tronic _just_ into Band F (by 3 g/km) - Â£190, 40 quid on top of the TT 2.0T - same as the 3.2V6 S-Tronic but not the manual (that's a Band G car).

The MPG figures are still very nice and 2.0T-like...certainly much better than what's been quoted for the 3.2V6.

This makes it more interesting, for me at least, as it removes one of my big worries with regard to running costs.

Only insurance concerns now - the dealer told me to get firm quotes with several insurance companies before the glossy crap comes out, and they'll probably still regard it as a Group 17 car.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

All the interior shots show white dials and colour DIS.

So what about the rest of it? Are the MFSW buttons now white too? Or the heater/window/mirror/etc controls?

If they are white, what about the non-Nav HUs? Will they be red or white...? Can see this looking like a bit of a mess...


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

squiggel said:


> ezzie said:
> 
> 
> > Can it be specced with body coloured mirrors I wonder, instead of the silver ones.
> ...


Another bizarre marketing ploy - I'd prefer matching colour coded mirrors too.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Jimbo2 said:


> All the interior shots show white dials and colour DIS.
> 
> So what about the rest of it? Are the MFSW buttons now white too? Or the heater/window/mirror/etc controls?
> 
> If they are white, what about the non-Nav HUs? Will they be red or white...? Can see this looking like a bit of a mess...


Its the same on the rest of the Audi range.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

3.2 vs S is purely down to what sort of engine you want. As I have a Roadster, I want the 3.2 noise and easy pull but if I was wanting a coupe I would be more drawn to S.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No one tempted to go the full tart and have the center console in the seat center colours too :roll:

O and the silly coloured piping around the floor mats?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Do we think the arrival of the TTS will encourage Dealers to discount the price of new and more readily available 3.2 cars ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Do we think the arrival of the TTS will encourage Dealers to discount the price of new and more readily available 3.2 cars ?


 :lol: 
Were talking audi here.
TT owners have had nothing but the short shaft since the model came out.

Adenda.
Please dont confuse "short shaft" and "short shift".


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmmm yeah ... I just don't see Audi shifting as many 3.2 cars now, with the arrival of the TTS.

No issues at all with the 3.2 car, its just the extras issue of many items coming as standard in the TTS and so the vehicle should retain more of its value ... plus there's the extra bits and pieces of kit you get with the TTS and enhanced performance.

This will surely hit 3.2 sales ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dealers wont discount anything (After 3 years before that will happen). The TTS will only be available in small numbers (1500). What will the other 30,000 people who buy a TT get?


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

The price for me is to high as my 2.0C is Â£27305 with a few bits.
And the TTS is Â£33380 thats Â£6075 more


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Dealers wont discount anything (After 3 years before that will happen). The TTS will only be available in small numbers (1500). What will the other 30,000 people who buy a TT get?


Methinks the answer is either
shifted, or[/*]
shafted[/*]
Can I take 50/50 on this one please?

Or else can I phone a friend 'cos I think DUO3 NAN knows the answer.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I went on holiday to the snow, and maneged to live 12 day's without internet and broke no leg's. :wink: 
I tried to catch up with some threads, but there are too many.
The TT-S is finaly there. Don't like the new front and the new wheels.
It's a shame they couldn't come with some better design on those wheels.
Seat's look nice. Daylight LED's look also nice. Engine looks okay.
No glossy front-grill for the TT-S? 4 exhaustpipes looks a little bit over the top. Nice new colour's availble.

Time to sell the TT for a TT-S? no. There are several things that i dislike.
And second, my car has almost all the spec's that are standard on the TT-S. So i will wait till till the car is 2 months, and than again i will see which models, are availble are coming up. 
In the past i made the mistake to take 2 times the same new model (A4) in a row after 1 or 2 year. Won't do that again. Because the special feeling will be gone within a few day's.

I don't drive the care on daily base, and i don't drive much miles a year in the car. But i can understand that new owners will choose the TT-S above the 3.2-V6. (If they like the frontspoiler)

And like Toshiba already said, i was right on several points, that i predicted abouth the spec's and the design from the TT-S in the past.
It even got the german license plate that i posted from the photoshoot in spain :wink: 
But hey, who gives a f*ck, who was right. We had some fun, and the car is there finaly.

Next.....the TT-RS....or...the Porsche Killer.
Maybe Audi won't come up with that model, and choose for a R4 in the feature? Who now's. One thing is for sure, Audi is getting strong and stronger in the preium brand market.

Rob


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Mack The Knife said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Dealers wont discount anything (After 3 years before that will happen). The TTS will only be available in small numbers (1500). What will the other 30,000 people who buy a TT get?
> ...


I've never known Audi discount any of their TT range.
Tosh might know better because he's owned more variants than me but no discounts, not a bean.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Rebel said:


> I went on holiday to the snow, and maneged to live 12 day's without internet and broke no leg's. :wink:
> Rob


Best i be sending that voodoo doll back then.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I suppose no discounts is all good news for future residulas then and high demand / waiting times certainly keeps the car feeling more exclusive and special.

I know some on here have said they got metallic paint thrown in for free but not a lot more than that ... anything in the way of a discount is a bonus when most people get nothing !


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Time to sell the TT for a TT-S? Yes. I hate the FWD version and its lack of track ability and general lack of grip. I spend a lots of time playing round my ring and this car is just what i need. I only bought the car as the man in the paper said it was what i should do.
> 
> I would have liked a lilac paint option and maybe pink seat centers. My boyfriend finks im mad for having a FWD TT and thinks i only have one due to my small man hood. He says quattro is better just like sex, you are on all fours and get better balance and grip in the corners
> 
> ...


Rob,

Very honest review
Just order one, sounds like you like it.

You could chip it and have 320bhp


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> I suppose no discounts is all good news for future residulas then and high demand / waiting times certainly keeps the car feeling more exclusive and special.
> 
> I know some on here have said they got metallic paint thrown in for free but not a lot more than that ... anything in the way of a discount is a bonus when most people get nothing !


Go see him










Do this










Leave this










But dont, ever, think you'll get a discount on a TT.

:wink:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

We'll see :wink:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

When Tosh mentioned discount I was thinking in terms of Audi adjusting the list price relatively between models.

Very modest discounts against list are available but i think most punters prefer to pay full and either collect their car
earlier, or
[/*]
more locally[/*]


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Its impossible to tell, we just dont know whats going to happen.
> 
> You could argue, you will lose more now as its newer
> However you could also argue more cars will be around so that will drive down prices.
> ...


considering the hammering my ISA's are taking at the moment I think I may have to wait


----------

